# CSI Master Format



## jfusilloPE (Feb 4, 2011)

So, I'm getting ready to make my big debut and start writing specs for my company. Before I jump into this, I wanted to get thoughts from the engineering community as to what format wveryone is using.

My last firm was still using the 1995 format...

Thoughts??

Thanks,

jfuzePE


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2011)

I haven't seen anything in the 95 format (other than old record stuff) in a good 5 years. We do a lot of public contracts for the state and the feds, and they require you to be up to date.

Also, I've found the architects ran with the new version. And if you're on a building project as a sub for an architect, guess what you're using.

The only difference I've seen is the 6 number vs. 5 number section titles and re-arranging of divisions. The basic 3-part spec itself looks the same to me.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Feb 4, 2011)

The 1995 Edition only has 16 Divisions, where the 2004/2010 Edition has 48...

I downloaded the PDF from CSI for the 2010 Edition and it is 209 pages long...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2011)

It only goes up to like 33 or 34 now at this point though, the rest are just reserved I think.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Feb 4, 2011)

Here it is...

MF2004ETM_Oct2005.pdf


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2011)

Well spank me rosey...

I've only seen up to Div 34.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Feb 4, 2011)

While being a fairly "new" engineering firm, I really don't want to start writing everything around the '95 format, and then find out everyone else moved into the '04/10 format...

Hence the confusion...and why would they (CSI) completely reformat like that??


----------



## FF8256 (Feb 12, 2011)

We have one architect client that insists on 95 version and another architect client that wants 2010, so we're using both. plus our our version when not working with architects. I'd say go with 2010 though... most should be moving in that direction


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 12, 2011)

Our accounting department uses a hybrid of the original 16-division codes plus the systems number, (then a pick code)... so for earthwork, you would see: 02300_010_001 (old CSI code, systems code, pick code). Most of the schematic estimates I do in Systems format since it is easier to address the envelope of the building as 040 - Exterior Closure, than to sort through the portions of the various CSI codes.

I have had specs come in on jobs were the civil guys is using the new format and the architect is still using the old system. On a bid recently, I did have to get a price on an item in Division 44 - I think it was a hoist.

My company will never switch... not after the serious money they invested in the accounting system.


----------

